# Decent riding lessons in North London?!!



## fetlocks32 (28 July 2016)

Hi all,

I wonder if anyone can recommend somewhere in north london / south herts that is friendly and I can get a decent riding lesson?? I used to ride in north london as a kid, and for that there are plenty of opportunities, but finding somewhere with good tuition and reasonable horses to ride as an adult at more advanced levels is difficult! Surely there must be somewhere out there to rival Trent Park?! Where did all of the Patchetts clients relocate to?? I am mainly interested in dressage and if there is hacking too that would be great - jumping not so much of a priority.

Any ideas very much welcome


----------



## VioletStripe (3 August 2016)

It might be worth posting in New Lounge or Competing and Training (or even both) - more people venture there!

Also *bump* and watching this thread with interest - I've just moved horse up to North London, from South, and I have no idea what it's like regarding lessons!


----------



## View (3 August 2016)

Hi OP,

Without your own horse, it is difficult to find good instruction on good horses in this area. Trent Park and Contessa are the only ones within travelling distance for me.


----------



## Siennasong (20 August 2016)

I live in North London/south herts border and have been having the EXACT same problem. I have tried literally every single riding centre from north london up to mid herts and have not found any decent school with decent horses. Contessa is the only one i have not tried, and i have heard fantastic things. However, after one year of trying and trying and constantly being disappointed and wasting so much money on rubbish i now travel to Surrey Epsom for my lessons and wow what a difference! I have found somewhere with the best horses i have ever ridden, fantastic tuition, hacking, everything - it is worth the long travel it takes to get me there! Good luck


----------



## fetlocks32 (16 September 2016)

Thank you all for your replies! I will post in the other forums you mention too to see if anyone else has any input, but it is good to know that I am not alone in my quest! So frustrating. Need to move I think..! Out of interest, I wonder where you ride now Siennasong? Maybe I need to make a similar change.


----------



## Siennasong (16 September 2016)

fetlocks32 said:



			Thank you all for your replies! I will post in the other forums you mention too to see if anyone else has any input, but it is good to know that I am not alone in my quest! So frustrating. Need to move I think..! Out of interest, I wonder where you ride now Siennasong? Maybe I need to make a similar change.
		
Click to expand...

I go to Wildwoods and it's seriously the best riding centre I have ever been to! (www.wildwoodsriding.co.uk) Fantastic tuition where you are really allowed to progress, they are set up for very advanced training, dressage, jumping, cross country.. And the hacking is GREAT! Fast, exciting and very free feeling. The horses are fantastic as well, not the average riding school 'plods'.. It takes me only half an hour to get to brixton by train (and i live in north london/south herts border), then I go by car rest of the way. So worth it - good luck and if you find somewhere great that is north london/south herts please post! X


----------



## Feival (29 March 2017)

Kings Oak in Enfield.


----------



## Micropony (29 March 2017)

You could have a look at South Medburn Farm in Radlett. I had a few lessons there a few years ago when my horse was off work and it's not Talland or Oldencraig but it's better than most. Someone I work with has lessons at the North London Equestrian Centre which she really enjoys but I haven't tried it myself. The other places I would have recommended are no longer in business as riding schools unfortunately. Funnily enough I think I have also ridden at Wildwoods (Surrey?) although it must be about 10 years ago now. Can't say I was terribly impressed tbh. The horses weren't all that and I didn't rate the instructor. Maybe I was just unlucky.


----------



## Nici (4 May 2017)

fetlocks32, do you know of Lee Valley Riding Centre? It's still in London, but fairly up north and they have well-kept stables and very decent horses. I did my BHS stage 1 there and can recommend it.


----------

